# Disabled people



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

parking in the parent and toddler spots.

For Fuck's sake. There were about six empty disabled spots and you poark in the only easy spot I could use.

Selfish CUN7


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Kell said:


> parking in the parent and toddler spots.
> 
> For Fuck's sake. There were about six empty disabled spots and you poark in the only easy spot I could use.
> 
> Selfish CUN7


Very un-PC. I like it. Tossers.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

At the weekend I saw a deaf guy arguing with his passenger, by sign language, whilst driving his car.
He regularly took both hands off the wheel, which got me thinking that surely this must be worse than someone being on a mobile whilst driving?
Although I still hate [email protected] who continue to use their mobiles, driving one-handed.

Rogue


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Rogue said:


> At the weekend I saw a deaf guy arguing with his passenger, by sign language, whilst driving his car.
> He regularly took both hands off the wheel, which got me thinking that surely this must be worse than someone being on a mobile whilst driving?
> Although I still hate [email protected] who continue to use their mobiles, driving one-handed.
> 
> Rogue


I use sign language whilst driving regulalrly, my hearing is fine btw ;-)

Went for a cuppa the other day at Asda near my Dads with him. Spaces are tight and hes very proud of his MX5 Sport (bless) and has had it banged by car doors before now so he parked in the parent and kid spot, when I said 'ere you cant do that' he pointed out im his son and theres no age stipulation. Sorry Kell. :lol:


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Rogue said:


> At the weekend I saw a deaf guy arguing with his passenger, by sign language, whilst driving his car.
> He regularly took both hands off the wheel, which got me thinking that surely this must be worse than someone being on a mobile whilst driving?
> Although I still hate [email protected] who continue to use their mobiles, driving one-handed.
> 
> Rogue


Never thought of that one. That is bad, but it must be a bitch having to pull over everytime you wouldn't to say something.....it'll be like a start stop journey most of the time.

I've got the same feelings towards dickheads with mobiles when driving.....had a couple of near confrontations with some the weekend, who take corners (and nearly the side of my car) when they're on the bloody mobile. :evil:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Rogue said:


> At the weekend I saw a deaf guy arguing with his passenger, by sign language, whilst driving his car.
> He regularly took both hands off the wheel, which got me thinking that surely this must be worse than someone being on a mobile whilst driving?
> Although I still hate [email protected] who continue to use their mobiles, driving one-handed.
> 
> Rogue


This is not uncommon. I see loads and loads of deaf people out ther on the roads every day. I know they must be deaf because they are forever 'signing' at me. Can't always figure out exactly what it is they are trying to say, but one does get the generel gist of it by the energy and vigour they apply to the task. Poor souls, I feel sorry for them so usually just wave back at them and smile - or simply flash my lights (the horn is obviously wasted on them). Hopefully it cheers up their day a little.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

garyc said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > I see loads and loads of deaf people out ther on the roads every day. I know they must be deaf because they are forever 'signing' at me. Can't always figure out exactly what it is they are trying to say, but one does get the generel gist of it by the energy and vigour they apply to the task. Poor souls, I feel sorry for them so usually just wave back at them and smile - or simply flash my lights (the horn is obviously wasted on them). Hopefully it cheers up their day a little.


Are these the polite ones who appear to be missing some fingers as well when they wave at you ?


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> I've got the same feelings towards dickheads with mobiles when driving.....had a couple of near confrontations with some the weekend, who take corners (and nearly the side of my car) when they're on the bloody mobile. :evil:


Invariably in Mercs/Beemers/Audis or whatever so they can afford a nice car but for some reason not a fkin hands free kit!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

TeeTees said:


> I've got the same feelings towards dickheads with mobiles when driving.....had a couple of near confrontations with some the weekend, who take corners (and nearly the side of my car) when they're on the bloody mobile. :evil:


Ditto.
My g/f was almost run off the road by a White Van Man on his mobile, driving almost on her side of the road, going round a corner.
The result was one badly kerbed wheel and a chunk out a tyre.
We live in a rural area, so the roads into work aren't the straightest roads in the world, and the number of dÂ¦ckheads driving over the centre lines when going around corners whilst talking on their mobiles is ridiculous.

Another group of people who are bad for that are boy/girl racers who drive their Saxos/206s/parents cars much too fast, and can't control the car around a corner as a result.

Rogue


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

If the people are genuinely disabled then fair enough , BUT how many times have you seen someone pull up and park in a disabled space with a blue badge and then SPRINT to the ATM or whatever and back again ?. Now that really annoys me and gives all the people who really are disabled a bad reputation with the rest of the general public. A mate of mine lost his leg at work and he has as yet been unable to get a disabled parking permit so how do these other lazy scamming bastards manage to get one ?. Do they dish them out to carers or something ?.


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Rogue said:


> At the weekend I saw a deaf guy arguing with his passenger, by sign language, whilst driving his car.
> He regularly took both hands off the wheel, which got me thinking that surely this must be worse than someone being on a mobile whilst driving?
> Although I still hate [email protected] who continue to use their mobiles, driving one-handed.
> 
> Rogue


got to say i use my mobile loads whilst i drive, not something i'm proud of or anything but i always get surprised at people's hatred for those who talk on the phone whilst driving, for some reason its ok to tune ur stereo, look down at a map or directions u've got, mess about with sat nav, eat an apple etc, have an argument with ur passenger whilst ur arms are flapping up and down in anger but use a mobile and even if ur staring straight ahead in an automatic car with ur phone on loudspeaker in ur hand then it makes you a dickhead? By comparison i think looking at my TomTom One is far more dangerous than using a phone cos momentarily u have to focus on the screen (well i do - just to make sure of where i'm going where the electric voice is telling me) and totally divert ur attention from the road, normally near junctions or roundabouts etc.

As always just my humble opinion, be very interested to read anyones take on that.

Firesuit very tightly zipped on!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

CapTT said:


> If the people are genuinely disabled then fair enough , BUT how many times have you seen someone pull up and park in a disabled space with a blue badge and then SPRINT to the ATM or whatever and back again ?. Now that really annoys me and gives all the people who really are disabled a bad reputation with the rest of the general public. A mate of mine lost his leg at work and he has as yet been unable to get a disabled parking permit so how do these other lazy scamming bastards manage to get one ?. Do they dish them out to carers or something ?.


Likewise why should all the obese mothers with fat kids need dedicated spaces and not walk a little?

If Sainsbergs, Tesxcos etc really cared about their customer health, then they would have a fat lazy mother parking area 3 miles from the store, so that the bovines could walk it all off. That would be the kindest solution.


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

zedman said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > got to say i use my mobile loads whilst i drive, not something i'm proud of or anything but i always get surprised at people's hatred for those who talk on the phone whilst driving, for some reason its ok to tune ur stereo, look down at a map or directions u've got, mess about with sat nav, eat an apple etc, have an argument with ur passenger whilst ur arms are flapping up and down in anger but use a mobile and even if ur staring straight ahead in an automatic car with ur phone on loudspeaker in ur hand then it makes you a dickhead? By comparison i think looking at my TomTom One is far more dangerous than using a phone cos momentarily u have to focus on the screen (well i do - just to make sure of where i'm going where the electric voice is telling me) and totally divert ur attention from the road, normally near junctions or roundabouts etc.
> ...


Sorry bud, still don't agree with mobile phone users driving - kits are there to enable you to drive with both hands. It's been proven that they are distracting, and have therefore been "outlawed"

Completely agree with the knobs who have a freaking great map on the passenger seat - or even worse on top of the steering wheel, blocking half of their view - these people also get on my tits.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Smoking whilst driving - discuss (I dont smoke).


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

Leg said:


> Smoking whilst driving - discuss (I dont smoke).


Yep - that's another one (I'm a non-smoker too). I hate it when they're trying to turn corners with that *** in their fingers. And it's a real tear-jerker when it's a decent car as well - especially TT's !!

I'm having a real good whinge this afternoon. I think my age is catching me up :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

TeeTees said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Smoking whilst driving - discuss (I dont smoke).
> ...


Yeah me too so ive started another thread about another pet hate. On smoking, when they flick it out the window ONTO MY BONNET!


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

zedman said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > At the weekend I saw a deaf guy arguing with his passenger, by sign language, whilst driving his car.
> ...


Doing anything that takes your attention away from your driving is potentially dangerous. The problem with mobiles is that as you are so concentrated on the call, the ability to drive seems to decrease on a logarithmic scale. By the way, it is still perfectly legal to be on your phone in the US and every bastard I see seems to be on theirs :evil:


----------



## bilbos (Jan 16, 2004)

Kell said:


> parking in the parent and toddler spots.
> 
> For Fuck's sake. There were about six empty disabled spots and you poark in the only easy spot I could use.
> 
> Selfish CUN7


Sorry Kell, I used to park in the parent and toddler spots just to piss the parents off.

Went down to Tescos one lunchtime and parked in one of the spaces. Woman rolls up behind me in her Merc estate and says "thanks for that". I just shrugged and walked off.

Why should I be discriminated against just because I "chose" not to have children. Selfish? Inconsiderate? Yeah, that's me.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

zedman said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > At the weekend I saw a deaf guy arguing with his passenger, by sign language, whilst driving his car.
> ...


The biggest problem for me with mobile phone users whilst driving is that they KNOW it's illegal, but obviously think themselves above the law.

Rogue


----------



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

Kell said:


> parking in the parent and toddler spots.
> 
> For Fuck's sake. There were about six empty disabled spots and you poark in the only easy spot I could use.
> 
> Selfish CUN7


I can't agree with you this time. :? IMO if you're disabled you should be allowed to park in any parking spot you like. BUT if you're not disabled and you park in a disabled spot you should have both your ankles broken.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Irish Sancho said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > parking in the parent and toddler spots.
> ...


Yay and then you can park there. Lifes all about timing eh.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

I wanna know what all these people who drive and walk around rattling into their mobile phones are actually talking about. My guess is absolute bollocks. I'm sure for some people it's still a way of showing off, even though every fucker's had a mobile for years now.

Where I live and work it's mostly blonde MILFs driving around in their 4x4s talking utter shit I imagine to fuck knows who. There's a David Lloyd next door to work so they're bloody everywhere.

All the secretaries leaving work at 5 make me laugh too - gabbing down their mobile phones as they walk out of work, continuing as they get into their cars and then don't stop as they're driving out of the car park. They've just left their fucking desks with a phone on them, for fuck's sake, which is a free call for them anyway. What the fuck can't wait til they get home? Gormless bints :evil:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> This is not uncommon. I see loads and loads of deaf people out ther on the roads every day. I know they must be deaf because they are forever 'signing' at me. Can't always figure out exactly what it is they are trying to say, but one does get the generel gist of it by the energy and vigour they apply to the task. Poor souls, I feel sorry for them so usually just wave back at them and smile - or simply flash my lights (the horn is obviously wasted on them). Hopefully it cheers up their day a little.


You don't drive a BMW do you? :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

nutts said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > This is not uncommon. I see loads and loads of deaf people out ther on the roads every day. I know they must be deaf because they are forever 'signing' at me. Can't always figure out exactly what it is they are trying to say, but one does get the generel gist of it by the energy and vigour they apply to the task. Poor souls, I feel sorry for them so usually just wave back at them and smile - or simply flash my lights (the horn is obviously wasted on them). Hopefully it cheers up their day a little.
> ...


Never. Dreadful cars. I'm saving for the MKii TT lifestyle MPV. :wink:


----------



## zedman (Jan 31, 2005)

Rogue said:


> The biggest problem for me with mobile phone users whilst driving is that they KNOW it's illegal, but obviously think themselves above the law.
> 
> Rogue


thats ok then, as long as u think the same about everyone who speeds, drives without a seatbelt, has the odd drive round the block without insurance etc etc, cos that'd nearly everyone wouldn't it? Thing is where do u draw the line?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

zedman said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest problem for me with mobile phone users whilst driving is that they KNOW it's illegal, but obviously think themselves above the law.
> ...


Speeding, yes, although we've all done it to some extent.
Driving without a seatbelt only puts the person driving in danger.
Driving without insurance means that hopefully the person doing it will be fined, but it doesn't automatically make the person a careless driver.

Using your mobile without a hands-free kit whilst driving is selfish and un-necessary.

Rogue


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Leg said:


> Smoking whilst driving - discuss (I dont smoke).


Eating, smoking, drinking, having and conversation (especially those dumb fuckers that have to look at the person they are talking to) & listening to music - all distractions - all equally as bad as driving while on mobile etc etc?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

saint said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> > Smoking whilst driving - discuss (I dont smoke).
> ...


Changing gears should be banned too.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Indeed! Now where did I put first gear?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > parking in the parent and toddler spots.
> ...


You certainly can't make comment on un-pc parking tactics.

I recall you abandoning your TTR across 2 (that's 2) parent & child parking spaces at my local Somerfield whilst we nipped in for an alcohol carry-out :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


I think they were disabled spaces. And you had the 1 next to it...

Anyway, we'd have been 2 mins not 12 if you hadn't been haggling over the price of Blue WKD.  :lol:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


They're defo Parent & Child, as the disabled spaces are right in-front of the door.

I did park next to you as i thought, who's gonna complain about my parking with your TT parked next to me :lol:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

To return on-topic - Kell, did you have Poppy with you or were you just parking in the 'Parent and Toddler' slot because you're a Dad now ?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Had Pops with us - I'd never use those spaces if she wasn't in the car.

I still think I'm right in trying to defend those spaces though. If there were no disabled spaces, I wouldn't have a problem with them parking there.

But as I'd never use a disabled space as it's reserved for disabled drivers, it galled me to watch them park there while I had to drive past the five freee disable spots and try and squeeze in somewhere else and then attempt to get Pops out of the car.

And on antother note, my Missus said that last week she went and the RAC man that normally stands outside trying to flog you cover, park in the last free parent and toddler space. When she beeped him to let him know he just looked at her and wlaked off.


----------

